#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the eCommerce platforms that allow multiple vendors?

## Bhavya

In today's digital world, eCommerce become a large niche. And in this ecosystem, there are lots of shops run by different vendors who want to sell their products and services to the customers by making the ethical relationship with them. Do guys know what are the eCommerce platforms that allow multiple vendors?

----------

